# Any herfs in or around springfield?



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

I am just curious if there are any herfs or anyone in or close to Springfield, that would like to try and get together and smoke a few maybe have a few drinks or something. If so let me know.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

Surely I cant be the ONLY BOTL in springtown on here! 

Well anyway, if you are close by let me know sometime and maybe we can go to Just for him or something and smoke a few. I would eventually like to put a herf together and maybe a BBQ or something!


----------



## mobarbq (May 18, 2010)

codykrr said:


> I am just curious if there are any herfs or anyone in or close to Springfield, that would like to try and get together and smoke a few maybe have a few drinks or something. If so let me know.


I've been wondering that myself. Maybe they're on another cigar forum. Anyway, there is at least one more of us. Nice to "meet" you, name here is Wes. I've been to Just For Him a few times, seems like they were always full as far as a place to sit down and have one. There is a facebook group called Southwest Missouri Herfers or something like that; can't find the link right now. They meet at Fox and Hound, I understand.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

If you get something going let me know. I am willing to make the trip'


----------



## mobarbq (May 18, 2010)

So, Jenady... you're up by STL somewhere? Is that right?

------------------
"There is one good thing about being the Commanding General, beyond the pageantry, the ridiculous vanity, something few of them would ever understand. _You can get the best cigars_." - General Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

mobarbq said:


> So, Jenady... you're up by STL somewhere? Is that right?
> 
> ------------------
> "There is one good thing about being the Commanding General, beyond the pageantry, the ridiculous vanity, something few of them would ever understand. _You can get the best cigars_." - General Ulysses S. Grant


Fifty miles west.


----------



## mobarbq (May 18, 2010)

Jenady said:


> Fifty miles west.


Cool. I used to live in Rolla around 1985-7.

I wish we could find enough puffers around here that we could get something together.

I'll keep checking back, maybe we'll have some more folks check in here.

Hey, you don't by chance know if "Johnny's Smok Stak" is still in business in Rolla, do you? They helped firmly cement one of my _other _addictions. :lol:


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a group called SMERF. Look them up on Facebook. They get together and smoke often. Of course you could always come up to Kansas City for one of Outlaw Cigars HUGE parties. Or if a couple of you want to visit KC I think I can arrange a visit to Xikar for you. I have been lucky to visit twice this year.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

mobarbq said:


> I've been wondering that myself. Maybe they're on another cigar forum. Anyway, there is at least one more of us. Nice to "meet" you, name here is Wes. I've been to Just For Him a few times, seems like they were always full as far as a place to sit down and have one. There is a facebook group called Southwest Missouri Herfers or something like that; can't find the link right now. They meet at Fox and Hound, I understand.


We are going to have to get together sometime! I havent ever been to fox and the hound, but I think I know where its at.

Hell if nothing else, judging by your user name I believe we can get along at a BBQ!

Im actually in Marshfield. but I frequent springfield(since there isnt much here). Right now money is a tad bit tight, but sometime in the near future we will have to get together and shoot the breeze. I am a younging..but I can get along with just about anyone. haha.

Also, I havent been to KC in years. last time was for a spider show. might have to make a trip up that way sometime soon. I heard about the outlaw parties. do you know when the next one is?


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Heck I was just over there in Republic for 2 weeks. I did make it over to Just for Him for a look around. There was also a wine place right near there with a pretty good humi. I may be back there in the spring so some more entertainment and rain, damm rain there, nice if you are a duck.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 30, 2010)

^ was it brown derby? off of glenstone? If so you should have went down just a tad further to Dons smoke shop...NICE HUMIDOR! no smoking area though.


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

Most of the Just For Him guys aren't on the boards. There are a couple on CigarPass, *********** and CigarFamily, but for the most part they're part of the facebook group called SMERF.

Just For Him is a fantastic shop and the best in Springfield. Knowledgeable owner and a great cigar guy, good selection and good prices, and a great group of regulars that are generous to a fault, especially to the new guys.


----------



## mobarbq (May 18, 2010)

codykrr said:


> ^ was it brown derby? off of glenstone? If so you should have went down just a tad further to Dons smoke shop...NICE HUMIDOR! no smoking area though.


Is that the same one as "Tobacco World?" If it is that one, yes, it is nice. Prices were just a tad bit more than I had been used to paying where I used to live, but he has a nice selection, a few budget cigars, etc. And some very nice pipes, I could spend some money at that place.


----------



## mobarbq (May 18, 2010)

mu mike said:


> Most of the Just For Him guys aren't on the boards. There are a couple on CigarPass, *********** and CigarFamily, but for the most part they're part of the facebook group called SMERF.
> 
> Just For Him is a fantastic shop and the best in Springfield. Knowledgeable owner and a great cigar guy, good selection and good prices, and a great group of regulars that are generous to a fault, especially to the new guys.


I'm not on Facebook, but have saw that group mentioned here. So what's a person do, just drop in on some Saturday afternoon? or when's a good time? How late are they open?


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

mobarbq said:


> I'm not on Facebook, but have saw that group mentioned here. So what's a person do, just drop in on some Saturday afternoon? or when's a good time? How late are they open?


As for Just For Him, they are open every day 10-7, but sometimes later if there's a game on Sunday night or Monday night and people are still buying cigars, or if there's an event on Thursday night.

Saturdays and Sundays are both good days to meet people as there's a large group that hang out both days. Also, after work each day there's usually a group as well.

Christian is the owner and a great guy. Tell him you met MU Mike online and hang out a have a smoke or two. You'll meet people from all different walks of life.

As for the SMERF group, I'm not on Facebook either but they try and have one big herf per month and will try and post flyers at different places like Just For Him. If you hang out at Just For Him for any amount of time, you'll likely see Donovan there (he's the organizer of all the SMERFs) and a really nice guy. They had one last Saturday at Galloway Station.

Anyway, hope to see you at Just For Him!


----------



## Opsrto (Feb 26, 2011)

Gentelman
I am in Stockton, (42 min north of Bass Pro) but I will be home fr a week or soaround the end of the month if anyone wants to get together for a adult beverage and a smoke


----------

